# اجمل صور لحياه شهداء نجع حمادي



## سامح روماني2 (24 فبراير 2010)

*

*
* الشهيد ابانوب كمال*

* 

*

* 

*

* 

*
* الشهيد مينا حلمى*
* 

*
* 

*

* 

*
* 

*

* 

*

* 

*
* 

*

* 

*


* 

*



* 

*


* ربنا يرحمهم*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

ميرسى اوى ياسامح
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

ربنا ينيح روحهم

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا

ربنا ينيح تفوسهم​*


----------

